
Ask HN: Bug in time display? - olalonde
I&#x27;m seeing &quot;28 minutes ago&quot; here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10487048<p>And &quot;20 hours ago&quot; here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;reply?id=10487048&amp;goto=item%3Fid%3D10486271
======
olalonde
Clickables:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10487048](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10487048)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/reply?id=10487048&goto=item%3Fi...](https://news.ycombinator.com/reply?id=10487048&goto=item%3Fid%3D10486271)

